# Catfish Tourny



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

If we could get enough intrest we are to organize a Tourny to pair a non-boat owner or bank fisherman with a boat owner. We could do it every year if it went over well. It would be good to have it on the river so no special liscense would be needed. We could call it a Boa-Ban Tourny. I'm in and I have a boat. That way we could all meet each other and have an oppurtunity to fish with new people of different skill levels and ideas.....Abu65


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

New to the site but I am game for sure. That would be a great chance to meet alot of yall. I am a bankfisher. Tea


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

All us catters probably need to work on some sort of a nice , once a year, big bang cattin tourney for bankers and catters. Maybe a diffrent location every year, and I believe lakes might be the better choice, since rivers are always so unpredictable. We have a long winter coming up, so we all can come up with some solutions to this. .CATKING


----------



## teaysvalleyguy (Aug 20, 2004)

Lakes, are you meaning like Tappen, Clendening, or Piedmont?? I know those hold some nice Shovelheads. Whatever yall decide I am game. Tea


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe we discussed this very same idea at the Eagle Creek outing for our upcoming Tanners Creek outing. If I remember correctly, Macfish was the one who initiated this particular discussion. I think it's a great idea, and would be a lot of fun. If I get my boat fixed in time, I'm in as a boater. If not, I'll be semi-boatless bank trash.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think that is a great idea. I think my father is getting ready to buy us a boat, but it has been a long time waiting. I have allways been sitting on a bank thinking "wow i wish i could get over there". It would be a great thing. Its not like use bankers dont catch fish, it would just really help us out to get in a boat.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i am not a catfisherman, but have a boat and would like to try it. peidmont, clendening, or tappen are in my area, so i would be interested.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I mentioned the river so I or us Kentuckians wouldnt have to buy an out of state liscense. We could come up with something I'm sure of it.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

if u want to have one on the ohio river i can run it if u all are looking for some one to hold money and weigh fish just fish one last night river was rolling after dark but did manage to take first place u may want to have some type of drawing to match up boat owners and fishermen together and just a thought keep the fee low so the boat owner can put gas in and get bait while the other pays the turny fee or something to share the cost of the trip so neather feels put out u may want to post a lst and have 4 a year north east west and south to keep the travel time down to just some thoughts


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Whoever is interested start posting all you have to do is post Im in boat or no boat so we can get some type of idea. Is there another way to start a list? lark101 1999 where did you fish last night & is there more tournys. What if we get more of 1 than the other say theres 10 boats and 12 bank people could you triple up and just have a pole limit of say 6 poles? Then pay per person instead of per boat just curious of what you all think?


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i fish a tournament out of new richmond this was ther 6 or 7th one i think thay will not be having anymore this year do to low number of boats there is anouther tournament next week end that goes out of maysville ky at 7 pm to 1 am heres the site http://www.catfishcountry.com/ not sure how many will be there


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am definately interested in a tourney. I liek the idea of Clendening or whatever as they are in my area, but I also like the idea of the River. Assuming you mean the Ohio River. I have wanted to fish for cats on the Ohio, but my boat is a bit small for the Ohio as some have told me! I am totally foreign to the big O!  I had one tourney myself for cats in my area and also have one coming up Sept. 4 I think it would be a good thing to have one. I will support your tourney if I can. I know that is what I needed/need. I am a banker I guess since I have a small boat!


----------

